# The Sand-Bar Hopper.



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

You run aground. No way. It can't be.  ;D
Glad to see you finally got back to it.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I figured I would take a lunch break why some resin drys, and give you guys progress report.
The rear deck getting an access cut out with my high tech template ;D
















Rear deck test fit.








Glassed in some supports for the rear deck








Underside of the deck getting some glass.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I just lost all my daylight and it is to cold for glass to cure so I called it a day.

Glassed in some supports.








cut the rear bulkhead. Spent more time making the template than anything today.








one of my favorite tools; professional grade radius guide. ;D








deck dry fitting








bucket for size reference. 4ft by 4 1/2 deck


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Not a huge progress report.  I spent most of the day cleaning the garage so I could move around the boat again.

Solved the temperature issue with this.








and glassed in the rear bulk head and routered some edges.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

making some good progress!


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Front deck and bulkhead cut out.  Hopefully I can make some decent progress this weekend with it warming up a little.


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

Dang. Looking good. ;D
With what all you've got done so far. Not much longer till you'll be out on the water in it.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looking good man  keep up the good work


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I ended up having a family get-together yesterday so not much progress.  Today I patched up a few spots where the old seat base was and prepped the rear for paint, I figured it would be easier to paint it while the deck was not attached since it will be permanent.  I originally bought duralux paint for the inside but a test patch proved that the paint sucked ( you could scratch it with anything) even after prepping exactly as recommended.  After hours of internet searching for a tough affordable alternative I found bear epoxy garage floor paint for 28 bucks a gallon at home depot. I painted the glassed underside of the rear deck with it and let it cure after it cured I walked on it and subjected it to a series of scratch test with screwdrivers and dropping sinkers on it and it held up very well.  Time will tell if it holds up to the marine environment.

Disclaimer: I know this paint is not made for a boat and I should just go buy ______ brand bla bla bla ;D but it is a budget john boat and I flat out don't have the money for expensive boat paint.

I plan on fishing the El cheapo sheepshead tournament in this boat on feb 26th.  I'm counting on you guys to keep me accountable for completing it by then, so feel free to tell me to get off my arse and back to work ;D


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like you should make the El Cheapo. That paints looking pretty good too. Hopefully it will hold up.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Made some backing plates for the bow eye out of some alum. flat bar.








Front bulkhead getting some glass.
















A little paint








Rear deck getting two layers of glass.








The rear took 44 oz of resin!!








You see the center boxes








now you don't


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Made a little more progress, still plenty more to do.

Front deck epoxied in.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Making good progress! Thats gonna b a simple decked out fishing machine from the looks of it. What kinda power you gonna put on it? Center coffin box?


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Simple/minimal is the plan,  no coffin box except maybe a yeti when I have a little extra cash.  The motor is going to be my trusty early 80's merc 25 2smoke should move it pretty good  on my homemade jackplate


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

"homemade".. Psshh thats some home u have lol


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

> "homemade".. Psshh thats some home u have lol



Thanks but its not mine, its my dads machine shop, really comes in handy sometimes


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Flipped the boat and started sanding the bottom.

Nothing like friends who help you sand your boat.  This is forum member cmusic below.
















A lot of patches, most done with epoxy.  (notice the color of the floor is now a nice aged gelcoat blue ;D)


----------



## davecatchesfish (Jun 17, 2010)

I like your jackplate design. I am actually trying to raise my motor a couple of inches via "homemade " jackplate. As far as the epoxy paint I have used that paint for years and the exterior actually outlasts the interior because of all the abuse fishing. The exterior on my boat has lasted 5 years but the interior I normally sand and recoat every year. Good luck with your project.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm glad to here the paint holds up well.  Started on the hull paint today.

Lines getting taped.
















This is truck bed liner going on the bottom.  I did this for two reasons, one is that this stuff filled thousands of scratches from oyster shuckin and two for protection from future oyster shuckin ;D








Peeled the tape and threw down some color as a guide coat to see what needs more work and to see what the color combo would look like.  ignore the blue stripe it will be gone once the final coat of color is applied.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

That's going to be a sweet ride. I really like the HOMEMADE jack plate.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Just what we need, another redfish slayer running around Amelia River!!!!


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Well... she is as pretty as she's going to get, the final coat of paint has been applied and the tape peeled.

Her flaws and imperfections are to many to count, but that's okay cause I'm just going to put more in her.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, good work! I wish I had my childhood Jon...


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I haven't posted an update in a few days because it has been mostly fairing getting done but I did finish the gunwale caps to give it a finished look.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

...coming right along!
Looks good.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

She's all painted!!! 5 days till the tournament and It looks like I will make it.
You will see why it looks like I ran out of paint in a day or two.
sorry for the crap photos, I will get some good ones later.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looks like its going to be a worker. Its coming along nicely


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

A little teaser pic of the finishing touches.


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

Come on. Let's see her finished off.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Well she is done I will put a up a couple of pics to hold the few interested over until she gets her maiden voyage and christening tomorrow.  I think I must have a microskiff record for a full gut and restore build thread under two pages ;D


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool build thread josh i like it when someone refits a old boat ,i dig the color scheme. Is that sea deck or some other material?


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice work. Looking great. Now all you have to do is find the sheepsheads and you'll be good to go.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks great Josh! One heck of a transformation.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, you do good work, fast!


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for the comments, Karl the material on the decks is hydroturf I would have rather done seadek but this was far cheaper. Forum member cmusic and I christened her today with a can of Yuengling Lager
































I guess the birds don't like the hum of the merc 2smoke 

I'm posting the total cost to give other members an idea of what it cost to do this(I shopped around and tried to do this for little coin as possible it still ended up costing more than double what I planned), keep in mind I'm far from a pro so I probably used to much or to little of some things. Most prices are actual some are from memory.
Total Purchases Total freebies Actual Total
835.99          137.36         973.35


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

That looks pretty sweet. I've been debating whether or not to buy hydroturf for my boat but I think you just inspired me. I saw it a while back on the budget build skiff over on flatspirate.com. How easy was it to cut? Did you order it with the 3M Self Adhesive?


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Jigalode, I did indeed order it with the self adhesive. I think it absolutely worth the 20 extra bucks.
Cutting the hydroturf was very strait forward, I just used a very sharp knife (that I resharpened several times) and my 4ft level as a guide for straight lines, the corner rounding was done with sockets, paint cans and bowls I had laying around. The only tough part is sticking it down, this part is definitely a 2 person job, one peeling the 3m self adhesive while the other holds down the other half in position. Its only been in the water once but I already love it. I have a junk jet ski that has been out in the elements uncovered for over 7 years with this stuff and its still holding up well.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Is that a large subway soda cup in the boat? Hmm cupholders and no rod holders?! Lol just messin with you. Even on that sharp turn you probably didnt spill the drink.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

It is a subway cup how could you see that? nope not a drop. The rod holders are in now, I was just anxious to get her wet so I figured they could wait.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol yess!!!! I saw it on my iphone i that makes it any better. Im forced to eat there about every other day for lunch so im familiar with the cup . Dont leave any gps coordinates on your pics!!!!


----------

